# Sibling name for Harriet



## R8ch

Hi people :hi:

I don't usually start threads, but I would really appreciate some input :)

We are struggling to come up with boys names that go with Harriet. I _think _we are sorted for a sister, but not a brother.

We always loved the name Harriet - its not commonly used, but not completely 'out there' either. We are looking for a similar boys name. Just when we think we have made up our minds, we (well me) change our minds. OH loves Hector :shrug:, I quite like Rupert, we also have Reuben, Isaac, Sebastian. Even as I type them, I'm not sure, lol.

As our second name starts with an L, we're looking for something that doesn't start or end with an L.

Any comments really appreciated!!!

Rachael :flower:


----------



## steph.

I love the name Sebastian. Sebastian and Harriet. Both beautiful classical names :)


----------



## JJKCB

my friend just had a little boy called Sebastian :)

some random suggestions:

Hugo
Henry
George
Antonio
Robert
Francis
Olivier


----------



## Sapphire83

Sebastian is beautiful! I like Reuben, too.


----------



## MUMOF5

A friend of mine has a Harriet and a Thomas, another has a Harriet and Sydney. I think a traditional sounding name sounds best :thumbup:


----------



## XfairyhopesX

Reuben, Austin or Seth xx


----------



## onetwothreebp

https://www.nymbler.com/

I love this site because it's great for finding sibset names!


----------



## MamaFlick

I also love Sebastian. My favorite boy name (I might actually use it if I have a boy next time).

Reminds me of The Never Ending Story. :)


----------



## Starmie

I love Harriet and Rupert!

:D


----------



## GrowingMum

I'm out of practice thinking of boys names! Here are some ideas that I think go well with Harriet.

Henry
William
Alexander
Benjamin
Michael
David
Thomas


----------



## Kellya009

Sebastian is lovely. 

I would suggest James, Peter, or Sidney too.


----------



## fairy_gem

Love Rupert, Reuben, Isaac and Sebastian. 


Other suggestions:

Oscar
Rory
Rufus
Spencer
Samson
Tobias


:flower:


----------

